# Huffy Rail looking for BURGUNDY SISSY BAR PAD



## dmarr35 (Aug 4, 2011)

Does anyone know were or someone who has a glitter  BURGUNDY BICYCLE SISSY BAR PAD for my rail?


----------



## slingshot dude (Aug 6, 2011)

huffy never made burgandy ones. the closest you would be able tto find is plum crazy(purple)


----------



## KenC (Aug 10, 2011)

They had green, blue, orange, purple, gold, and they also had a dark red which some may consider burgundy.


----------



## slingshot dude (Aug 11, 2011)

KenC said:


> They had green, blue, orange, purple, gold, and they also had a dark red which some may consider burgundy.




yeah i forgot about the dark red ken. those are very hard to find though.


----------



## slingshot dude (Aug 14, 2011)

dont forget the twoo tone.


----------



## dmarr35 (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks at least I know now I'm all done I figured that would be the top of the cake.


----------

